# Most expensive 10 pc chicken nugget meal



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Picked up 4 drunkies from the bar the other night, they had the munchies and asked if we could go to McDonald's for some nuggets. Knowing it was a 2.5 surged LUX XL I happily drove them 20 miles to the closest open location THEN back to their hotel 5 miles from pickup location


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

That run should be placed under glass and displayed in the foyer. Beautiful!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> Picked up 4 drunkies from the bar the other night, they had the munchies and asked if we could go to McDonald's for some nuggets. Knowing it was a 2.5 surged LUX XL I happily drove them 20 miles to the closest open location THEN back to their hotel 5 miles from pickup location
> View attachment 221030


Holy S***!
That is SAAWEET!
Nicely done!


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

File this under "never going to happen again." But enjoy it! Nice.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nice but did you get a badge? lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

and did they share the nuggetses?


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

I doubt it, each nugget cost them $60


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> and did they share the nuggetses?


No nuggets we're shared . They didn't make a mess and took 100% of their garbage with them when they left . Overall I'm happy with the payout. It made my super slow week an almost normal week


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, this is insane! It'll never happen in the Tri-State area...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> Picked up 4 drunkies from the bar the other night, they had the munchies and asked if we could go to McDonald's for some nuggets. Knowing it was a 2.5 surged LUX XL I happily drove them 20 miles to the closest open location THEN back to their hotel 5 miles from pickup location
> View attachment 221030


You have to make a framed poster of this to hang in your living room!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wonder if this will make the news when they sober up?


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

Just wait until you get the professionalism complaint come through when these guys want their ride comped by Uber.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberPyro said:


> Picked up 4 drunkies from the bar the other night, they had the munchies and asked if we could go to McDonald's for some nuggets. Knowing it was a 2.5 surged LUX XL I happily drove them 20 miles to the closest open location THEN back to their hotel 5 miles from pickup location
> View attachment 221030


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.........................jmo


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Fearmonger said:


> Just wait until you get the professionalism complaint come through when these guys want their ride comped by Uber.


They actually gave me a 5*. Not saying they couldn't fonplain and change but they seemed like decent folk


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> Picked up 4 drunkies from the bar the other night, they had the munchies and asked if we could go to McDonald's for some nuggets. Knowing it was a 2.5 surged LUX XL I happily drove them 20 miles to the closest open location THEN back to their hotel 5 miles from pickup location
> View attachment 221030


So then this McDonalds was 26 miles away? Can't tell if your pax are alcoholics or nuggaholics.









I think your pax will live longer if they stay alcoholics and give up the McNuggets.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I hope you made them put the new destination in so that when he sees his bill he doesn't freak and complain you scammed him. But, that is an amazing trip!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> Just wait until you get the professionalism complaint come through when these guys want their ride comped by Uber.


And the story on the 5pm news.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So then this McDonalds was 26 miles away? Can't tell if your pax are alcoholics or nuggaholics.
> View attachment 222401
> 
> 
> I think your pax will live longer if they stay alcoholics and give up the McNuggets.


Either way they are delicious lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Either way they are delicious lol


I saved you a picture of 200,000 McNuggets waiting to be formed and breaded.








Care for some barbecue sauce?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I saved you a picture of 200,000 McNuggets waiting to be formed and breaded.
> View attachment 222957
> 
> Care for some barbecue sauce?


Actually they have updated technology now, lol it is now chunk formed.

Many deli meats do the same


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I saved you a picture of 200,000 McNuggets waiting to be formed and breaded.
> View attachment 222957
> 
> Care for some barbecue sauce?


you remind me of a liberal kid in his 20s that is new to the world.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Actually they have updated technology now, lol it is now chunk formed.
> 
> Many deli meats do the same


Not Boar's Head meats.

Products

*simplicity all natural**
At Boar's Head, we've done the extraordinary by crafting a line of all natural delicatessen meats with remarkable flavor. Now you can do something good for your body, and your senses. 
_*No Artificial Ingredients, Minimally Processed_
view all



Spork24 said:


> you remind me of a liberal kid in his 20s that is new to the world.


Not quite. I'm a retired Navy SEAL in my mid 50's that has been married for 36 years with three kids and five grandchildren. I run 2 miles three times a week and am a fit 6'2 @ 227 #. It's very obvious that you have not read many of my posts to be calling me out a Liberal. Go to the News and Other Forums to see my stance on political and personal viewpoints.









There's not many Liberals that can make it through BUD's training.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boars head is a good brand with mostly whole muscle stuff but also remember for the most part they don't make anything,they just put their label on stuff


----------

